

Get 10 BareMetal SSD servers in the cloud for free - edouardb
https://www.scaleway.com/may-special

======
dman
Any information on what SSD's these servers are using? Are they sata or pcie?

------
dinergy
I love the idea of ARM servers. I would love it even more if I could by such
things to run in-house. I'm an old codger that way, I prefer on site iron, not
fluffy leased cloud services.

Too bad you're not selling the hardware.

~~~
edouardb
[https://twitter.com/imoins/status/560459753152086016](https://twitter.com/imoins/status/560459753152086016)
:)

~~~
dinergy
Fantastic. I'll keep an eye on it.

------
arthursilva
How these ARM cores compare to Digital Ocean cores? My apps are mostly CPU
bound.

~~~
edouardb
Servers give a constant CPUMark of 12K

~~~
arthursilva
Do you have a unixbench score?

------
tmikaeld
Are 2GB the max amount of RAM per server?

~~~
edouardb
Yes, the C1 server is a 4-core CPU with 2GB of RAM and a 1 Gbit/s network
card. Other variation of servers are coming, including x86-based CPUs.

~~~
trimtab
So it's a Raspberry Pi 2 with 1GB of extra RAM and 1Gb/s Ethernet connection
or an average smartphone without a display... times 10?

